# Is this a Tippler??



## bosh20 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey guys this pigeon came into my loft and i just wanna make sure if this is a tippler... it looks like a tippler to me.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Could be. Most tipplers I've seen are mottles/grizzles, so that of course would throw off whether it looks like one to me or not, lol  Reminds me of some of my rollers I used to have. And some tumbler-like birds.

I'm assuming that is a 2007 NPA band? What size is it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

its true its hard to tell these days one breed from another but with the light eyes it definiately could be a tippler


----------



## bosh20 (Mar 23, 2009)

i dont know the size but its 07 npa ur right about that so how do i find the owner of this bird?? or should i keep it my self i have a single pakistani female should i hook em up lol i dont know how to find the owner


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

That the band should be able to give you the club number or a company number where the band was sold. Someone on here like lovebirds or terry should be able to help you out there.

I would try to contact the owner....these birds do have homing instinct, but not a really good one. Which means it is probably from someone local to you. It could have gotten out by accident ...who knows. I'd contact the owner and go from there...If they don't want it back then its yours.

I always say contact the owner, because if it was my bird, I'd want to know. Just because it is lost does not mean it is not wanted.

-Hilly


----------



## bosh20 (Mar 23, 2009)

k i will check the band # tomm cuz its nite time here so i will post it then thanks hillybean


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

if its a npa band you can email the address on this page under Npa and they should be able to help you find the owner  
http://www.npausa.com/found_pigeon.htm

NPA = NATIONAL PIGEON ASSOCIATION 
[email protected]


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

LokotaLoft said:


> its true its hard to tell these days one breed from another but with the light eyes it definiately could be a tippler


*The bird is a FLYING TIPPLER there are two strains. The Macclesfield strain are a grizzle strain, while the Sheffield strain are self or barred. Tipplers are high flyers and have been known to fly for over 20 hours*


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

george there are more then two strains of tipplers and this page should cover what tyou need to know about that 
http://www.tossingtipplers.com/about_1.html


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

bosh20 said:


> Hey guys this pigeon came into my loft and i just wanna make sure if this is a tippler... it looks like a tippler to me.


*Yes it is a Tippler *


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

LokotaLoft said:


> george there are more then two strains of tipplers and this page should cover what tyou need to know about that
> http://www.tossingtipplers.com/about_1.html


*Thanks I will look into that.* GEORGE


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

george simon said:


> *Thanks I will look into that.* GEORGE


 I have always been a lover of the tipplers so its always good to spread the knowledge to anyone interested . heres the tippler home base 
http://www.tipplers.com/

just wanted to add here is some more on the other strains if anyone is interested : 
http://www.tipplers.com/info/categories/strainsfamilies.html


----------



## bosh20 (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks for all the help guys


----------

